# Problemas con TV Toshiba



## chicha

HOla a todos ,les cuento tengo un televisor de 29 marca toshiba, el problema que me està dando, que cuando lo enciendo la imagen se vè màs estirada ( con las lineas verticales abiertas) y a medida que lo dejo encendido las lineas empiezan ajuntarse y termina viendose normal ,el problema es que cada vez que lo prendo tengo que esperar unos 10 minutos para empezar a ver bien la imagen,que pieza estarà fallando?,les agradecerè vuestra generosa ayuda,Saludos


----------



## Apollo

Hola chicha:

Esa falla es de las más comunes en todo tipo de televisores, es provocada por filtros en mal estado de la etapa vertical, necesitarías checar tu diagrama para identificarlos primero, muy rara vez esta falla la provoca un circuito integrado o transistorizado de salida vertical, pero también pasa.
La mayoría de filtros no presentan un daño aparente, pero algunas veces están inflados de la parte superior o inferior, o deformados.

OJO!  antes de meter las manos a tu equipo desconéctalo y ten mucho cuidado de no tocar nada en la fuente de poder, ya que los filtros de esta quedan cargados y podría hacerte daño.

Espero y te sea útil la información.


----------



## enrique10

estoy de acuerdo con apollo revisa los filtros pueden estar secos o medio secos de preferencia cambia todos los filtros de la sección del vertical saludos de tu amigo enrique


----------



## chicha

realmente muchas gracias ,solo me queda una duda como puedo identificar los filtros de la etapa vertical?,,que aspecto tienen a que se parecen. Gracias ops:


----------



## Apollo

Hola chicha:

Para saber exactamente cuáles son los de vertical necesitarías el diagrama, si no puedes conseguirlo o te cuesta muy caro, una opción sería buscar en la red los números de los integrados que tiene la TV, para identificar que usa como amplificador vertical.

Normalmente en los televisores marca toshiba (o por lo menos en los no tan nuevos) usaban como amplificador de vertical un par de transistores, en configuración "Push Pull", físicamente son dos transistores medianos del tipo "TO-220" (en este link puedes ver cómo son). Están soldados a la placa uno frente al otro, con un disipador de calor de mediano tamaño, Si este es tu caso, en medio de los disipadores están un par de filtros pequeños, que normalmente causaban todo tipo de fallas.

Si por el contrario, la etapa de vertical se amplifica con un integrado, los filtros normalmente están cerca del integrado, checa las pistas que se conectan a los pines hasta llegar a los filtros, Cuando utilizas integrados en vertical, el número de partes conectadas al mismo es muy pequeño, facilitando el trabajo.

Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## chicha

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!!!!


----------



## ruth

Mi papá tiene problemas con un TV Toshiba 
Marca:      Toshiba.
Modelo:     CL 20F22
Chasis:     TAC 9610
O alguna información (diagrama, modo de arreglar, etc) sobre los componentes siguentes:

Croma: TA 1223 AN
Vertical: TA 8403 K
Regulador de Voltaje: STR Z 2753


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Ruht que problema tienen tu toshiba?  

AHORA. me pregunto que hace alguien que no sabe que es un electrolitico ni siquiera que forma tiene, ABRIENDO UN TELE, es muy PELIGROSO (mmm me parece que para el tv) digo...je je.

Tengan cuidado con los filtros que puedan quedar cargaods, Ni hablar de desenchufar el TV   . con las proximidades del flyback ( Que va saber lo que es un flyback...cha la lora)

Ma si ... Dejen trabajar a los tecnicos.  8). Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

$50 al Trans Horizontal.


----------



## farzy

no se llaman *filtros* sino Capacitores electroliticos.

¿$50 al Trans Horizontal de quien?


----------



## Daniel.more

Farzy en jerga electronica un capacitador electrolitico se llama tambien filtro,o tambien condensador electrolitico....ademas hay que entender que karapalida tiene un sentido del humor muy bueno.....(o al menos a mi me hace gracia...) sin sentido del humor no somos nadie....ademas al referirse al trans horizontal quiere decir que el cree que tu problema lo tienes en un transistor dl horizontal................Dios! se traducir el idioma cordobes...jejeje


----------



## farzy

si Daniel.more, a mi tambien me causa gracia el sentido del humor de KARAPALIDA y tiene toda la razon en lo que escribio, lo que ocurre es que tantas consultas en el mismo tema ya no se ni quien dijo tener problemas con el horizontal, tambien leo que muchos no tienen ni la mas minima idea de electronica y le quieren meter mano a sus tvs, por eso KARAPALIDA al final de su contestacion escribio:

Ma si ... Dejen trabajar a los tecnicos. Saludos.

 los que somos tecnicos en electronica no somos adivinos ni mucho menos magos para saber la marca y modelo de tv del que muchas veces te hacen preguntas y solo te dan como referencia: no enciende, solo el led parpadea etc...

intentamos ayudar en lo posible.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Queloqui deci 

mmm o sea un filtro Butterworth es ... 


Butterworth = butter = mantequilla   worth = valor o sea "valor de mantequilla" OK cacho ponele un filtro valor de mantequilla  asi tenemos  la respuesta más plana que sea posible hasta la frecuencia de corte

Jua jua juaaaa (AzulMortal   ) Tasss locaso. Saludos


----------



## mi son

hola  como están? soy nuevo en esto y quisiera aprender un poco mas de ustedes


----------



## Daniel.more

hola mi son,si yo fuera tu,primero me ojearia y trataria de entender lo maximo posible en el apartado de tutoriales,y luego puedes plantear las dudas que tengas,ademas a mi sobrino que esta estudiando le recomende paginas dedicadas a jente que no tiene idea y quiere empesar aqui no puedo dar nombre que seria feo pero para eso se invento el google...suerte y animo.


----------

